# Want to add Vip211/help with system layout/design



## midwest_dxer (Dec 12, 2004)

My buddy just built a new house.The master bedroom has a run of Sat cable from the basement feeding a 322 receiver.This receiver feeds the bedroom tv on one tuner.The other tuner feeds a tv in the master bath(an HD set no less) and also two other tv's elsewhere in the house via the modulated Ch50 output.

Now comes the problem.He wants to upgrade the bedroom tv to an HD set.I told him he needs at least a 211 for the HD set,but what about the other tv's that are supported by the 322?Can one Sat coax feed the 211 and the 322(just one side would be needed).I thought about diplexing an OTA-HD signal in the basement with the Sat run to the bedroom,but diplexers are already used as a Ch50 backhaul to the basement from the 322 for distribution to two other tv's.Furthermore the house is finished now,and the bedroom walls/floor were sound deadend with blown-in foam.Little tough to run new wiring.

Ideas?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

> Can one Sat coax feed the 211 and the 322(just one side would be needed).


2 problems here:

1 - Each receiver must have its own line. The Separator can NOT be used for 2 receivers
2 - Dish dual-tuner receivers need both tuners connected.


----------



## midwest_dxer (Dec 12, 2004)

BobaBird said:


> 2 problems here:
> 
> 1 - Each receiver must have its own line. The Separator can NOT be used for 2 receivers
> 2 - Dish dual-tuner receivers need both tuners connected.


Well,I hooked the 211 up to one side of the seperator and it downloaded 110,119 and 129.The came up with all the channels incl the 9XXX HD,but wouldn't display any HD channels.We did get video on the non-HD channels....for a short time...then it shut down and started searching for Sats again...in the eternal mode.

The 322 still worked as usual with one side hooked up from the seperator,outputting video on ch50 to the three tv's as before.

Any more ideas? What am I going to do to get this mess fixed? We hooked the other side of the 322 back up to the new HD set via it's best output,s-video,and the regular Dish programming looks atrocious,worse than a 3rd or 4th generation VHS tape!


----------



## midwest_dxer (Dec 12, 2004)

Ok,problem solved.As the most important issue was to get OTA HD signals to the two new HD sets,we called in the electrican that wired the house and he found a way to run the OTA coax from the basement to the master bedroom.With the 322 left in place,I split the OTA for the master bedroom tv then used a RS Ch3/4 modulator to feed the composite output on the TV2 tuner,replacing the Ch50 output.The RS modulated Ch3 output was first fed into an HLSJ(lowband/highband-uhf combiner) on the low side and the OTA antenna on the high side.The output from the combiner was then fed back into the Sat/V/U diplexor that originally backhauled the Ch50 output for TV2 distribution for three tv's.Works like a champ,and they are very happy to finally see an HD picture on their new HDTV's,especially the one in the master bath that had a lone run of one piece of coax feeding the NTSC tuner! Plus,the other two TV2 runs go to the basement bar room and dedicated HT room which they're planning to install HD/PJ setups in the near future.

This is the way I fixed the problem.There's probably an easier way,but this one worked.


----------

